# Sage One 1290-4 For Tarpon



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

A door has been opened for me to start Tarpon fishing in Costa Rica and I am thinking about getting back into a 12 wt as my largest rod right now is an Orvis Helios 3 10wt. The rod needs to be 4 piece for traveling. WIth the closeout deals on Sage One's I am debating picking up a 1290-4. I realize that this is not the first, second, or even third rod that most think about when looking for 100+ lb Tarpon but the rod is a great deal right now. Paired up with a Nautilus NVG Monster would seam like a killer lightwieght tarpon setup.

As always, thanks for the advice,
Danny


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I would look more for an Xi3. When the Sage One came out I talked to my local dealer. We cast several they had in the shop and they are really really nice rods. But......The shop owners opinion (he does a fair amount of saltwater stuff) was that the Sage One was probably not the best tool for anything salt above an 8wt. They are so thin walled that his feeling was that the slightest tick with a fly would weaken the blank too much. 

Yes that can happen with any rod but the Sage saltwater series would be better. I felt the same way so went with the Xi3. BTW and Xi2 is a really good rod too and you should be able to find either of those for maybe even less than the One.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

In an effort to open up the discussion a bit, I would like to know opinions on any 4 pc in 11 or 12 wt. I have never owned an 11 wt in the past but that seems like a logical answer to getting something that may get a little more use. 

Also would then consider going to a NVG 10/11 reel. One thing I can't find is if the CCF drag on the 10/11 is the same size as the CCF drag on the Monster 12. If so, then the 10/11 would make more sense to me.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Disagree I fish a One in 10wt and 11wt for poons


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

My thoughts are this, try to find a shop to cast a 12wt Sage One. I know the pricing out there is very good, in the upper 400`s. I also agree with ifsteve on this "one" (pun intended ), the however is, by nature, a 12wt in any rod series will be thicker walled since it is carrying a lot more heavier weighted line and flies, as well as designed to fight bigger fish. Thicker walled, equates to stiffer and also more durable. With tarpon flies, you are normally not going to be throwing lead weighted flies, like over size clousers. You see flies more like clousers from 6-10wts. So a 12wt getting wacked with a tarpon fly is not that big of a deal, especially with the kinda flies needed for CR (which are bushier to push more water in those darker, muddier waters). Where I see 12wts getting popped is guys high sticking it or touching the rod to the gunnel or railing when fighting a fish that submarines or goes under the boat.

So the One is fairly fast by by design. But beef it up to a 12wt and it will be even more faster and stiffer. That will allow it to chunk flies very far. But comparing it to other 12wts, say, like the Salt that ifsteve also referred to, it will not have as much butt section backbone in the end when comparing to rods like the Salt. Also the One will be faster and stiffer and will not be the best quick loader or short loader, which is a must in some of those jungle rivers.

I agree that if you are not regularly chasing poons, then getting a more modestly priced rod to fit in your quiver for those special occasions, then that is a good price range to stick with. So with that being said, with that price range in mind, I think you should seriously take a look at a *Scott Tidal*, especially since you already have a few Scott Meridians.

I have several reasons for that suggestion (Scott Tidal).

1st is, it's in the same price range and I totally agree not to pour too much money into something that you will only use occasionally.

2nd, it's in the same family of rods you already have.

3rd, Scott knows that when it comes to 12wts, you'll be using it for tarpon eventually and believe me when I say that they make a well balance tarpon stick with plenty of ass to it.

4th, when you haven't been throwing a 12wt in a good while and then pick it up to throw it, it feels like throwing a broomstick. That really comes into play when you are throwing very fast rods in those bigger weights like 10-12wts and up. They also stiffing them up since they (all the mfg`s) know you be fighting big fish with them, so they don't want those rods snapping like a twigg, which translates to casting a flag pole. So with the Scott Tidal, it was designed to be a slightly slower rod and more progressive than your Meridians, but adding more beef to the butt section. The end result, especially in a heavier rod) is a rod that feels easier to cast those heavy lines, but has the the ass to fight big fish, especially in close quarters. It will also be easier to throw longer durations for blind casting, which in CR, you be doing a lot of.

5th.... Flies! You would be throwing no ultra tiny flies like you would in wide open gin clear waters of the Keys, Belize or Cuba (which is ideal conditions for a Sage One). There wouldn't be not sight fishing in clear water to fish you see under water there, that get spooked if a fly passes them that's anything bigger than 2" ties on a 2/0 hook (which again, are ideal flies to throw with a One). You wouldn't even be setting up for rolling fish coming down the stretch, like you see on the beaches or flats here in Florida, where the water is somewhat still and where you can throw light smaller tarpon flies and toads at (again, Sage One fishing conditions).

NO sir, in Costa Rica, we are taking about dark tannin and/or muddy turbulent waters, throwing big dark narily bushy flies at fish (that push lots of water) that you may or may not see breaking the surface (either rolling and going back down or fining). And, to really get those flies in the zone, you may even be throwing full intermediate sink lines or even full heavy sinking lines. By nature, a light fast rod struggles with big flies and sinking lines like that. Going with a rod that has a bit more slower or parabolic action with beefier butt sections handles flies and lines like that better in those deeper fast waters.

6th. Again, you are *not* throwing in idea fly fishing conditions, like you might do in the Keys where you have wide open calm still gin clear water where you can see the school coming at you and make 1 or 2 cast at them and then watch the eat a fly the size of something you would throw at a spotted sea trout. In CR, you are combat fishing in dark and/or muddy waters, mostly turbulent or moving river water. You need lots of ass in the rod to lift heavy lines out and up off those waters. You can be fishing tight jungle creeks and rivers that are deep and lined with tree branches. Lots of roll casting can be going on, which is easier to do with a slightly slower action rod. So tight short loads are needed, as well as quick casting since these fish pop up and then go straight back down. Occasionally, you will see laid up fish fining the surface, but could be under branches. You might have to roll cast since there are bushes and trees behind you and that shot may only be 30-40ft away. Whereas, a fast stiff rod needs wide open spaces to aerialize enough line to load the rod and almost sucks to roll cast with..

The rivers can open up into ponds or lakes before continuing on. There you may find them laid up with or fish that come up, roll or gulp air and then go back down. So you need a rod that can quickly load, you may only be throwing a few feet to 40ft from the boat. You may need to chuck it 70-80ft to reach them but still need ass in the rod to keep them out of the trees and floating crap on the water. Nothing worst that fighting a fish with about 15lbs of floating hyacinths, water lettuce, vines and other water plants and seaweed crap on your flyline. North of Costa Rica is Nacaragua (still somewhat hostile) that have big freshwater lakes that hold good size poons. Same thing there. Yes wide open casting but a lot of floating crap you have to deal with, keeping the fish away from that. So backbone is key.

Finally, the rivers open up where they dump into the Caribbean and again, you have wide open spaces but you are fishing in or near the mouths with sinking lines throwing big bushy flies and fish can be rolling near the boat. Even if you see the fish 90ft away, the guide can motor the boat within casting distance to give you a better shot.

So bottom line, you need a multi-function rod there. Tho I thing the deal on the Sage One is a good deal, I think a Scott Tidal might be your better choice for that type of fish and still have a decent rod to fish here in Florida.

One final note. Scott only makes a Tidal on the bigger sizes in a 10wt and 12wt and not an 11wt. Here's my thoughts on that. You have basically 2 size poons there. Moderately decent size that you can normally handle in idea conditions (say from 50-80lbs) and normally would be ideal here in Florida with an 11wt. and even a 10wt. Then over there in CR, you have freakin giants! I mean big monster tarpon. And those fish are in either in river mouths in deep turbilant water or laid up in jungle ponds where the river takes a break, opens up into ponds (with many or those can be jungle ponds). So what do you use for them? Nothing less than a 12wt. Also, here's the thing.... those smaller tarpon are located where?? You guessed it, in the tight creeks, the rivers and jungle ponds and occasionally in the big open lakes. So what do you need to keep those fish out of the sticks, trees and floating crap?? You guessed it!! A 12wt! That is what I recommend.

One final thought, you can take a look at some older rods to fit the bill as well, like a Scott S3S, Sage RPLXi, a T&T Horizon, Orvis T3 Mid Flex, a St Croix Legend Ultra, a Loomis Mega GL3 11/12 or even a new TFO Mangrove. I know that these don't fit within your normal quiver, but they can work for that situation or you can also pick one of these up on the cheap to use as a backup down there.

My favorite all time tarpon rods are a Hardy Zephyrus and the old Redington DFR. But even these fast and furious rods are not ideal for Costa Rica!

Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tibor25 said:


> Disagree I fish a One in 10wt and 11wt for poons


That works for here but not necessarily down there.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I've got two Sage One 12 wts, have never had a problem, and wouldn't trade them even swap for a new Salt or Xi3.

For a reel I would look for a used Tibor Gulfsream.

Since you already have a 10 wt, DO NOT get an 11 wt. its NOT like going from a 3 to 4, or even 7 to 8.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> That works for here but not necessarily down there.


Why?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Before I bought my own tarpon gear the guide I first fished with had the Sage One in 12wt and it's a bad mamma-jamma. 

Absolute cannon of a rod. Unfortunately I can't personally speak to it when fighting a big poon because I never hooked up on it but it cast well. And I I know that guide swore by the Sage One and Hardy Pro-Axis for 12wt poon gear. 

When I bought my own I went with the Pro-Axis because I got it on clearance at $450 instead of $800.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Why?


Mike, with all due respect, I think the One is a nice rod to throw. Not as much backbone as I normally like, but it throws nice tight loops and as long as you are careful and use a little more finesse when fighting the fish, instead of putting the juice to it, then you'll be fine. However, it's a rod for wide open spaces and you need plenty of back casting space to get to load properly so it will punch it out there. And punch it out there it does.

But I see no one here read what I wrote. I know it was long winded and boring. Guys, Hello, Costa Rica! Tarpon fishing here is totally different than tarpon fishing down there. The ideal rod for fishing poons there is a rod with a slightly more parabolic action to throw large flies in tight quarters with tons of ass to it for lifting. There will be places he wished he has an 8ft 14wt! Totally different fishing there as compares to fishing here in Florida. It's more like fly fishing some tight river system in the Glades in a drift pontoon boat or panga with no trolling motor and some of the creeks in the Glades, then running out and fishing sink lines on a strong outgoing tide in one of the east coast of Florida inlets with muddy water all around and fish rolling around the boat, and diving back down. Then going into the Monkey Box in Lake O and trying to land a fish in that mess. Because of all of that mentioned, a Sage One is not ideal for CR. It needs a different rod, such as what I mentioned or maybe something else out there. A Sage Salt would even be a better stick for that. But I think a Scott Tidal is the "one" for CR over a "One!"


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Btw, there will not always be tarpon fishing. The rainbow bass, guapote, large ciclids and snook can be just as rewarding. Taking travel rods in 6, 8 & 10wts (or 7 & 9wts) in the same flavor would be ideal as well. There is a guy name Peter from Fly Fish Costa Rica that can put you on some good fish and they will travel all over depending on what you want to do. He's been doing that down there for a long time now. I met him back in the `90's.

http://flyfishincostarica.com/

Be careful some of the other well known lodges that tarpon fish. They will mostly want you to bait fish or artificial fish on conventional gear.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Ted, You are full of such great information. Thank you for taking the time to share. 

MariettaMike, I would love to hear some real life stories of your One 1290 and how it's handled some big fish. Also, your reasoning to go to 12 and skip 11 makes sense. 

My biggest reason for eyeing the One is price and the fact that I love how light these rods are for the power they produce. In all honesty, if I were to get it, It would most likely become a backup rod if I increased the user time behind a 12. 

I think, ultimately, the Scott Meridian 12 wt 2 pc would be the perfect heavy duty rod that can still be traveled with while having the One 12 as a backup stick.

As for the reel, I would most likely stick with the Nautilus Monster since I have switched my entire inventory of reels out to the NV-G series and never looked back.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Danny Moody said:


> I think, ultimately, the Scott Meridian 12 wt 2 pc would be the perfect heavy duty rod that can still be traveled with while having the One 12 as a backup stick.


I've heard good things about that 2 piece, but NOBODY stocks them. Just hoping I get a chance to participate in a little quality assurance when a special order comes through the fly shop.

As for real life stories a fly rod is just a handle with a reel on it when it comes to fighting tarpon. I typically break off tarpon when they quit jumping. Although I had one 140# fish hooked for over 30 minutes that just wouldn't pull hard enough to break 16# tippet. She just stayed green with the knot at my rod tip just kinda lollygagging off the bow of the boat. Typically both you and the fish are gasping for air before you get that close. When she finally decided to make a decent run and jumped I jerked on the line instead of bowing and the fly came out. All I can figure is that fish had been recently caught and didn't want to fight.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Danny Moody said:


> I think, ultimately, the Scott Meridian 12 wt 2 pc would be the perfect heavy duty rod that can still be traveled with
> 
> As for the reel, I would most likely stick with the Nautilus Monster since I have switched my entire inventory of reels out to the NV-G series and never looked back.


It's starting to get harder and harder to travel even with a 4 piece rod, let along a 2 piece rod. I stopped traveling with my 3 piece rods long ago. Also, I don't like traveling to 3rd world countries with my best stuff. I wind up worrying about them more than seeing the extra benefit they offer over my mid range rods I have as backups here. When packing into places like that, including the remote places you are fishing in, things tend to get lost, get confiscated, grow legs and more over, get broken (in more ways than you can imagine). Remember, in those boats, there is no prime method of rod storage out there. And for some reason, maybe due to the fact that super high modules carbon fiber rods tend to break when you look at them funny, then lower end rods seem to hold together better, when they get thrown around in the boat, get hug up in branches, accidentally tapping the boat gunnels or fighting insane fish all around the boat in tight quarters. Plus the well known high price tags they carry can temp sticky fingers from carrying them off when you are not looking. So, If I break one or one comes up missing, I'm not all bent out of shape and cryin about it. Plus, If you are on a long extended guided trip, a reasonably price rod (intermediate priced rod, older but still good, worth used in the $200-$400 range) makes a nice tip to a guide at the end of a successful trip. Then you are not dealing with it on your way back home! 

It's like buying and taking a British 303 as your backup rifle to Africa since 303 ammo for it is everywhere there for it and then leaving it to your guide as a tip.

Btw, nothing wrong with that reel (NV Monster). Reels are easier to keep an eye on (can keep it on you in fact in a pack) and will certainly hold up. But they are very likely to get some road rash. So keep that in mind when taking your best reels, as well as it's also a shiny "bling bling" of a reel with a well known high price tag and have been known to also grow legs. Could a good solid older backup reel work for your primary reel down there? Yes! Unless of course, you are shooting for those cool photos and videos you are hoping to get into some fly fishing rag or website. Then, it is what it is! 

Ted


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I've heard good things about that 2 piece, but NOBODY stocks them. Just hoping I get a chance to participate in a little quality assurance when a special order comes through the fly shop.
> 
> As for real life stories a fly rod is just a handle with a reel on it when it comes to fighting tarpon. I typically break off tarpon when they quit jumping. Although I had one 140# fish hooked for over 30 minutes that just wouldn't pull hard enough to break 16# tippet. She just stayed green with the knot at my rod tip just kinda lollygagging off the bow of the boat. Typically both you and the fish are gasping for air before you get that close. When she finally decided to make a decent run and jumped I jerked on the line instead of bowing and the fly came out. All I can figure is that fish had been recently caught and didn't want to fight.


If you are actually trying to break the fish off with 16lb tippet (which you might not have been trying to do) with rod only and not grabbing the leader, then just point the rod right at the fly, crank it down, hold the reel and lock down the spool with your hand and jerk the rod straight back in the opposite direction with a good snap! It'll break.  

Those of you guys trying to fish homeboy rigs with a case like this, good luck with that! Ha!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Mike, with all due respect, I think the One is a nice rod to throw. Not as much backbone as I normally like, but it throws nice tight loops and as long as you are careful and use a little more finesse when fighting the fish, instead of putting the juice to it, then you'll be fine. However, it's a rod for wide open spaces and you need plenty of back casting space to get to load properly so it will punch it out there. And punch it out there it does.
> 
> But I see no one here read what I wrote. I know it was long winded and boring. Guys, Hello, Costa Rica! Tarpon fishing here is totally different than tarpon fishing down there. The ideal rod for fishing poons there is a rod with a slightly more parabolic action to throw large flies in tight quarters with tons of ass to it for lifting. There will be places he wished he has an 8ft 14wt! Totally different fishing there as compares to fishing here in Florida. It's more like fly fishing the Rodgers, Broad river or Shark river system in the Glades in a drift pontoon boat or panga with no trolling motor and some of the creeks in the Glades, then running out and fishing sink lines on a strong outgoing tide in Ponce or Sabastian inlet with muddy water all around and fish rolling around the boat, and diving back down. Then going into the Monkey Box in Lake O and trying to land a fish in that mess. Because of all of that mentioned, a Sage One is not ideal for CR. It needs a different rod, such as what I mentioned or maybe something else out there. A Sage Salt would even be a better stick for that. But I think a Scott Tidal is the "one" for CR over a "One!"


I did read the first part before falling asleep at the part where you started pimp'n the Tidal. I finished reading the second half when I woke up from my nap.

I agree with almost everything you wrote except for the parts where you disqualify the One from doing something I've been successful at doing for a few years now. You can cast full intermediate sinking lines with a Sage One, you can cast sink tips with a Sage One, you can cast bushy flies with a Sage One. AND there are many places in Florida where you can apply those Costa Rica techniques. But I'm not going to name them on the internet with 20 million people around. And there's nothing says the water has to be muddy.

The ONE thing you can't do with a Sage One is overline it too much by using a line like a RIO Tarpon Short that has the head weight of a 14wt. It will collapse and not cast that line very far. To that I say if you need a 14wt, buy a 14wt.

BTW I had a chance to buy a barely used 12wt Tidal for great price ($300), and the shop owner wouldn't let me "waste my time" casting it. I bought a used 6wt Sage Salt for $500 off the same consignment rack that day. I think that's what they're selling the Sage Ones for now, and that's a damn good deal compared to $850 for a Salt, and $995 for the X. Heck, I might even buy another One.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Fished Sage Ones in Bluewater as well, a One will be fine


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Mike, I'm not pimping Tidals. I have no connection to any rod company, which I like (non-bias opinions here). Go throw the Tidal in an 8wt. Like your boss said, you may not like it. It's not a bad rod and I could fish it, but I'm not a big fan of it either. But then throw it in a 10 & 12wt. and your thoughts might change (as did mine) from not feeling like the rod will wear you out throwing it all day. Note, I don't own one but have thrown them in those bigger weight and they are surprisingly nice, but not ultra fast. Next, take both and put your back up against the building wall of your fly shop you go to (or work at) and walk out and cast at 10, 20 and 30ft from the building with both your One and then something moderate fast like a Tidal 12wt, Mangrove or something in that range and then tell me which one is easier to throw. That is the difference for that kind of fishing down there.

Btw, it will be rare that you will need to throw 60ft or further. Most cast will be 20 to 50ft. So no real cannon shots will be needed and no way to carry enough line on the back cast to load a rod like that. More like roll casting and pitching flies the size of rats under the trees. That's yet another reason why it's not necessary for a stick like the One. The Ones are well known to be light and brittle. So it's possible that it will come home as a Two, or Three or Four! 

Also, I'm not talking about picking up an intermediate line on a nice calm and shallow beach or grass flat. I'm talking about dragging up those heavy lines (int & full sink) from deep turbulent waters in tight quarters.

Tibor25, Fishing for poons down there is not like going off shore either. Try sliding your skiff up into a tight river or creek and break out the One and have at it, then see how it goes.

It's ok, nuff said from me. He should go get One (or whatever he wants) go poon fishing down there and have fun! 

Ted


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Im saying the One has plenty of ass to fish for those poon. I still think the One is the best all arounder


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tibor25 said:


> Im saying the One has plenty of ass to fish for those poon. I still think the One is the best all arounder


For where?


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Let's see the One has been my go to for a while, the Keys fishing tarpon, permit out back, Belize, fishing down in South America, and I am an avid musky guy so musky from Tennessee up to Wisconsin(a must fish)


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> My thoughts are this, try to find a shop to cast a 12wt Sage One. I know the pricing out there is very good, in the upper 400`s. I also agree with ifsteve on this "one" (pun intended ), the however is, by nature, a 12wt in any rod series will be thicker walled since it is carrying a lot more heavier weighted line and flies, as well as designed to fight bigger fish. Thicker walled, equates to stiffer and also more durable. With tarpon flies, you are normally not going to be throwing lead weighted flies, like over size clousers. You see flies more like clousers from 6-10wts. So a 12wt getting wacked with a tarpon fly is not that big of a deal, especially with the kinda flies needed for CR (which are bushier to push more water in those darker, muddier waters). Where I see 12wts getting popped is guys high sticking it or touching the rod to the gunnel or railing when fighting a fish that submarines or goes under the boat.
> 
> So the One is fairly fast by by design. But beef it up to a 12wt and it will be even more faster and stiffer. That will allow it to chunk flies very far. But comparing it to other 12wts, say, like the Salt that ifsteve also referred to, it will not have as much butt section backbone in the end when comparing to rods like the Salt. Also the One will be faster and stiffer and will not be the best quick loader or short loader, which is a must in some of those jungle rivers.
> 
> ...


Just need to add Whistler fly's. Big bead chain eyes that have holes in them that whistle when pulled through the water


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Just need to add Whistler fly's. Big bead chain eyes that have holes in them that whistle when pulled through the water


I think Dan Blanton called them whistlers cause they whistle when they fly past your ears!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tibor25 said:


> Let's see the One has been my go to for a while, the Keys fishing tarpon, permit out back, Belize, fishing down in South America, and I am an avid musky guy so musky from Tennessee up to Wisconsin(a must fish)


Exactly.... except for SA (??), totally different type of fishing.

Where in SA? 

I didn't know they had muskies in TN.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

We got Muskies in NC too. 

I think a slightly older model rod by any bigger name would be a lot safer to travel with.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, do I did some digging and found that there is a place south on the Caribbean side of CR near Panama called Tarponville. It's clean clear open water, ocean side fly fishing that you can set up on fish you see, including rollers coming down the way. Basically like many places in the Keys, only fishing deep ocean side water (also rod breaking waters), but Yes, can be Sage One territory I guess.  I'm going to throw it in my bucketlist and see if I make it down to that one. Hopefully make it down over the next year or two with my honey since that place looks more appealing instead of fishing in chocolate milk creeks or in one of the muddy inlets. It also looks more inline with some of the exploring I want to do with her in CR. So we'll see.

Danny, give us some reports when you get back.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Amazon in particular Brazil, big flies to peacocks and whatever else. Was set up for everything really. Brought a rod for Arapima if I could have gotten a flight to another part. And Tennessee is sneaky good, you'll never be told the spots but there are places in Ohio that in terms of size rival almost anywhere


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have an NRX that seems to work fine. If you can find the thread color they discontinued in a 12w, they are also on sale.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Ok, do I did some digging and found that there is a place south on the Caribbean side of CR near Panama called Tarponville. It's clean clear open water, ocean side fly fishing that you can set up on fish you see, including rollers coming down the way. Basically like many places in the Keys, only fishing deep ocean side water (also rod breaking waters), but Yes, can be Sage One territory I guess.  I'm going to throw it in my bucketlist and see if I make it down to that one. Hopefully make it down over the next year or two with my honey since that place looks more appealing instead of fishing in chocolate milk creeks or in one of the muddy inlets. It also looks more inline with some of the exploring I want to do with her in CR. So we'll see.
> 
> Danny, give us some reports when you get back.


I have not been there in a long time. That belonged to Jim Debardinis and his wife. Those fish only come into the reef with sardine schools at certain times. Most of it the fishing is past Monkey Point at Gondoca for babies and then at the Sixaola and San San river mouths for big fish.

Manzanillo is a beautiful place, though. I caught my first fly tarpon at Gondoca in 1994 or so along with some small snook and pretty hefty cuberas. I would be interested to hear what things are like there now.

The most fun fishing I had there was in the San Juan in El Castillo, Nicaragua. Those fish are a long way from salt water and are huge. I think it cost me $50 a day to fish all day there.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sabalon said:


> I have not been there in a long time. That belonged to Jim Debardinis and his wife. Those fish only come into the reef with sardine schools at certain times. Most of it the fishing is past Monkey Point at Gondoca for babies and then at the Sixaola and San San river mouths for big fish.
> 
> Manzanillo is a beautiful place, though. I caught my first fly tarpon at Gondoca in 1994 or so along with some small snook and pretty hefty cuberas. I would be interested to hear what things are like there now.
> 
> The most fun fishing I had there was in the San Juan in El Castillo, Nicaragua. Those fish are a long way from salt water and are huge. I think it cost me $50 a day to fish all day there.


By the looks of it, it was bought out and changed up. The prices have significantly changed. Otherwise, I'd fly down there next week and fish for a week at those prices! Lol

http://tarponville.com/

Btw, welcome to the Fly Fishing Forum community of Microskiff!


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Backwater said:


> By the looks of it, it was bought out and changed up. The prices have significantly changed. Otherwise, I'd fly down there next week and fish for a week at those prices! Lol
> 
> http://tarponville.com/
> 
> Btw, welcome to the Fly Fishing Forum community of Microskiff!



Thank you. 

At the time I was there, Jim told me I was the first to catch a tarpon on fly at Gondoca. I later told Willy, the guy that owned the house at the end of the road by the creek who was my guide back then that Jim had told me that and he said, "No." 

I asked who had and he said, "some other big white guy." Made me laugh. 

I fished there a lot over three years or so. Also Matina, Parismina, Colorado, and up the San Juan. None of it is classic fly fishing. At that time, everyone was throwing coast hawk jigs at tarpon in the ocean and trolling or current drifting Rapala F11 mags in the river/canals. Fly fishing that water is sort of blind casting into or near schools and I wasn't equipped for the big fish. 

Probably the most fun fly fishing was for the canal fish just north of Parismina in Juloba. You could sight cast them and the big ones would push 50 pounds or so. Most of them were smaller, though. The biggest one I landed on fly there was probably 35-40 pounds. On a 9 wt, it was a pretty good fight. 

I will probably go back down there in the next couple of years, but if you go sooner, please let us know how it goes. Manzanillo will definitely be on the itinerary as it's just a cool spot whether you fish or not.

On the thread topic, I have a 4 piece 12 wt Sage One with heavy sinking line on it. It seems overloaded, but casts okay. I have not caught a tarpon on it yet so I can't comment on it. I'm going back to Holbox in a couple of weeks and will hopefully be able to discuss it afterwards.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sabalon said:


> Thank you.
> 
> At the time I was there, Jim told me I was the first to catch a tarpon on fly at Gondoca. I later told Willy, the guy that owned the house at the end of the road by the creek who was my guide back then that Jim had told me that and he said, "No."
> 
> ...


Where are you currently located (area you live in)?


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Where are you currently located (area you live in)?


Central Texas.


----------



## Tarponist (Aug 25, 2016)

This is my tarpon stick of choice. I love it.

Also, an acquaintance of mine that is a pretty big name (i.e. every fly fisherman would know his name but I won't post it here) uses that same rod exclusively. 

Great deals on them right now.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Tarponist said:


> This is my tarpon stick of choice. .


So.... This is your stick of choice for fishing jungle creeks and rivers in Costa Rica (as the OP was asking)?


----------

